# The Redhawk barked...



## Randy (Oct 29, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon I put up one of those chair blinds in a promising area of scrapes.  This morning the redhawk barked as a big eight point came by at 40 yards.  He just could not handle that 44 magnum leverlution!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 29, 2011)

Good deal Randy!

Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Darrell H (Oct 29, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Good deal Randy!
> 
> Can't wait for pics.



X 2 Congratulations!!!


----------



## McCormick hunter (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations !


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 29, 2011)

hey randy, is your gun ported?  if so how loud was it?  i had my 44 cocked and on my shooting stick waiting for a doe to give me an opening.  so i dont know how loud and if your ears are still ringin.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2011)

No it is not ported.  I had a S&W custom gun once that was and I hated it.  Just too loud.  However I use ear muffs anyway.  Those electronic kind fro Walkers Game Ear.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on your good success.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats! Pics of buck?


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is a picture.  Not big but a good pistol kill.  Sorry about the blood but that 44 mag made a mess of him.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 31, 2011)

congrats where did you hit him at?


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> congrats where did you hit him at?


Lungs right behind the left shoulder, blew lungs out the right side.


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 31, 2011)

Randy said:


> Lungs right behind the left shoulder, blew lungs out the right side.




Nice buck.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 31, 2011)

He's plenty big enough. Congrats


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice pistol buck Randy!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 31, 2011)

Great shot on a great buck. Congrats.


----------



## Dub (Oct 31, 2011)

Randy,

I'm very happy for you.  That is a great buck by any standard of mine: rifle, handgun, Rambo style or otherwise.

Way to go!!!.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 31, 2011)

CongratulationsRandy, Fine buck with any weapon, especially sweet with a handgun.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats on a good buck!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2011)

The most amazing part about this buck was feeling like I still have it.  Let me explain:

I have always been a hunter since I was old enough to follow my grandfather and his bird dogs.  But the last 5 years or so hunting has taken a back seat to fishing.  Being on a fishing prostaff really gets in the way of my hunting time.  A few years ago I bought this Ruger from a member here.  Then I had a heart attack and just put it in the safe.  A few weeks ago I put a scope on it and sighted it in.  Last Friday I went down to the least for the first time in a couple years and scouted for the afternoon.  I found some good sign.  A rub line and lots of scrapes.  The things I was taught to look for as a kid.  It got me fired up about hunting.  And what better way than to pull out that Ruger pistol I had not used.  I put a ground blond up on Friday at 5:00 after work and went back Saturday morning and this guy walked in.  It all came together.  After being away from hunting for a few years I found out I still have the skills to find and take a good deer from the ground with a pistol with the first shot from this pistol ever fire at game.  I am not too old yet!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy for you, great story! Keep at it.
Blessings


----------



## DeucesWild (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> The most amazing part about this buck was feeling like I still have it.  Let me explain:
> 
> I have always been a hunter since I was old enough to follow my grandfather and his bird dogs.  But the last 5 years or so hunting has taken a back seat to fishing.  Being on a fishing prostaff really gets in the way of my hunting time.  A few years ago I bought this Ruger from a member here.  Then I had a heart attack and just put it in the safe.  A few weeks ago I put a scope on it and sighted it in.  Last Friday I went down to the least for the first time in a couple years and scouted for the afternoon.  I found some good sign.  A rub line and lots of scrapes.  The things I was taught to look for as a kid.  It got me fired up about hunting.  And what better way than to pull out that Ruger pistol I had not used.  I put a ground blond up on Friday at 5:00 after work and went back Saturday morning and this guy walked in.  It all came together.  After being away from hunting for a few years I found out I still have the skills to find and take a good deer from the ground with a pistol with the first shot from this pistol ever fire at game.  I am not too old yet!



Congrats, nice buck.


----------



## pnome (Nov 1, 2011)

That's a great buck Randy!  Congrats!    OTG with a handgun!


----------



## JWarren (Nov 14, 2011)

Randy said:


> The most amazing part about this buck was feeling like I still have it.  Let me explain:
> 
> I have always been a hunter since I was old enough to follow my grandfather and his bird dogs.  But the last 5 years or so hunting has taken a back seat to fishing.  Being on a fishing prostaff really gets in the way of my hunting time.  A few years ago I bought this Ruger from a member here.  Then I had a heart attack and just put it in the safe.  A few weeks ago I put a scope on it and sighted it in.  Last Friday I went down to the least for the first time in a couple years and scouted for the afternoon.  I found some good sign.  A rub line and lots of scrapes.  The things I was taught to look for as a kid.  It got me fired up about hunting.  And what better way than to pull out that Ruger pistol I had not used.  I put a ground blond up on Friday at 5:00 after work and went back Saturday morning and this guy walked in.  It all came together.  After being away from hunting for a few years I found out I still have the skills to find and take a good deer from the ground with a pistol with the first shot from this pistol ever fire at game.  I am not too old yet!



I am proud for you.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 15, 2011)

congrats


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great buck, congrats!


----------

